# Abbreviations used in the dictionary



## jackinto

My apologies, but I can't seem to find the place where abbreviations used in the dictionary are listed, e.g. _+compl_

Can you help me?


----------



## swift

Hello Jackinto,

French abbreviations: http://www.wordreference.com/fr/Abbreviations-French.aspx

Italian abbreviations: http://www.wordreference.com/it/Abbreviations-Italian.aspx

Spanish abbreviations: http://www.wordreference.com/es/Abbreviations-Spanish.aspx

You can find the abbreviations lists by clicking any part of speech in the dictionary you are using.


----------



## jackinto

Thanks, Swift, for the link.  Very swift indeed!


----------



## jackinto

Oops!  Thanks again, Swift, but the fact is that I had found this list of abbreviations and found that the one I was looking for, _+compl_, was not included.  I thought there must be another list that I could not find.  Any suggestions?


----------



## swift

Yes, I know those lists by heart.  Sorry, I forgot to say that not all abbreviations are listed.  Could you tell us which dictionary you are using, or the dictionary entry where you found that PoS?

I suspect "+compl" means "+ complement".  For example, "+ adv compl" stands for "+ adverbial complement".



> *pull* *1* /pʊl/ verbo transitivo
> (_in specified direction_) _(+ adv compl_): *he was ~ed from the rubble alive* lo sacaron vivo de entre los escombros; *the current ~ed him under* la corriente lo arrastró al fondo
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=pull


----------



## jackinto

The abbreviation was here:  
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=resultar

Definition 2:  (+compl): resulta más barato asi

Apparently it just means that a direct object is required.  Still puzzled, and here I was thinking I knew my grammar!


----------



## Loob

jackinto said:


> Apparently it just means that a direct object is required.


No, not a direct object, a complement.

You might find this comparison between objects and complements in English helpful - click.


----------



## jackinto

Excellent, Loob, that clears up the meaning of _+compl_ for me!   Still, it'd odd that the dictionary should use abbreviations which are nowhere clearly defined.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Dmitry_86

Hello!!!

A nice question has been put forward!!! I am also interested sometimes in finding a particular abbreviation in the forum dictionary. There are some abbreviations that are conversational (AFAIK - As far as I know, etc.), but there are also a lot of scientific ones frequently used in writing and in speech. That is why an opportunity of seeing the definition of an abbreviation would be extremely useful. 

I have not understaood exactly if there is a way of seeing the whole abbreviation list in the forum. If so, where can I find a link to this section (devoted to abbreviations)?

Best


----------

